# Jm-Imports and the JUKE-R projects 2012



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Sometimes in life you get some wonderfull opportunities and this experience was certainly one myself and few others will never forget so this project deserves a thread so i waited till everything was completed before posting the full experience and journey..

Having supplied many cars around the world as a buisness and also being involved with my own R35 GTR the JUN-R1 (a passion which is shared in the ME by my customer with his GTRs).

We Jm-Imports were chosen to supply them x2 JUKE-Rs and send them to the Middle East, at the time of the proposal only the Proto-type were made and talks were on-going behind the scenes about the JUKE-Rs bewteen (Nissan EU and RML - the makers of these JUKE-Rs)..


Once we had spoken to RML and my client we managed to get a firm order for x2 JUKE Rs..JM-Imports to be the middle man and broker the deal and assist, visit production, inspect and liaise with both client and also RML (the rest is history)..

so here is JM-Imports story :thumbsup:

So 1st up was a visit to RML headquarters to see prototype and then a trip to Dubai in april to finalise orders.






































Then a few days trip dubai tofinalise the deal ..






































After the trip it was time for RML to get down to work and the first x2 brand new R35 GTR LHD along with the JUKES (direct from factory 0 miles)..

These were built to a cost of 500,000 Euros each..




















Now it was time to strip these cars and start the conversion we ordered car chassis #1 and #3.

(chassis #1 was to be Nismo white and #3 the normal Juke R- Matt black).





























































































We were also involved in moving most of the 2012 Spare parts :thumbsup:





















So let the building of these #1 and #3 begin.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Car #1 was finished and here is some finished shots of it car #3 followed shortly after it (i never managed to see this finished at RML due to my partner having our second child early) but the project had not quite finished :thumbsup:.


























































































































































So its Dubai again November 2012..

We arrived at this amazing hotel myself and Ryan from Syvecs, the project was basically this - lets create some monster JUKE Rs over 1000whp please.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

We met SP-Engineering (from USA) there who took care of all the engine and parts packages.

Having dealt with these guys before with the JUN R1 build it was great to meet them in person for the passion we both share.

My Job in Dubai was to relax and take pictures and help on the build and also assist Ryan at syvecs when needed.. (10 days i will never forget)..

So we are at Panda Performance assisting and trying to get these done withing the 10 days.. Big Joint Effort from all involved.

Juke #1 is no longer white but now black..

No engine in yet..



















Ryan mmm how am i going to tune this lol



















































































A lot more pictures from Dubai trip and some rides out there on our Facebook Photo Albums Pages...(includes, GTRs,BV,Ferraris,Sand,arcades) so many more things..

https://www.facebook.com/pages/JM-Imports/113721402065759?ref=hl#!/pages/JM-Imports/113721402065759

I have known Ryan at syvecs for a long time 7-8 years or so now, so this was a great experience for us both, having met him when he first started out to were he is now (its incredible) and well deserved - keep up the good work mate..

Juke#3 was to be fitted with the Syvecs and Juke #1 was to stay on the Cobb for time being.



























































































Over 2000bhp in this next picture.









































































Ryan (need race fuel )






































Here is a video if the Juke on the dyno (sorry for the poor qaulity),.






Also have to add this monster 1340whp GTR than Ryan tuned out there also.







Ryan G in the Juke #3


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Check out Ryan with the shades and shorts  :chuckle: Those things aren't my cup of tea Jurgen, but what a fantastic thread. The guys over in Dubai are completely bonkers :nervous:

How much does the Juke-R weigh compared to a GTR?


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Incredible thread ! Bet the experience was amazing and keep up the great work! Thanks for the update


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Fantastic!!! 

Just wonderig, how did the black juke-r got in picture? Or is that the white one?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

George - i have no idea but cant possibly find out ;-)

R4vens i have amended they decided no longer liked white so it was done black.

link to high res pics for those who want them...

JUKE R PROJECTS 2012 Photos by Jm-Imports | Photobucket


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Aaah! Really Really fine cars  

Thanks for the photos!


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Great insight into the making of the Juke R. Then you guys turn up the heat by adding insane bhp. Love it :smokin:

Excellent write up & pics Jurgen :thumbsup: great experience for you. Did you drive one, after the tune.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

RJJ said:


> Great insight into the making of the Juke R. Then you guys turn up the heat by adding insane bhp. Love it :smokin:
> 
> Excellent write up & pics Jurgen :thumbsup: great experience for you. Did you drive one, after the tune.


yes before and after ;-)..

they are fast i think 9.5 and under QM times..


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Nice one Jurgen. See you soon I hope.


.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

How to make something even more mental...

Did one get wrapped - it seemed to change from white to black?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Awesome as always Jurgen! See you at 30-130...? Hope all is well with the little one.


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Wow! Best thread ever? Thanks Jurgen!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

WOW, amazing thread.
Congrats on the new addition to the family too.


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

Excellent work Jurgen! I met the design director a couple weeks ago and he did mention the project with you guys.... well done!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Incredible thread. Thanks for posting. 

What happens to these cars if and when they get bored of them? Do they sell them or just keep them.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

misters3 said:


> Incredible thread. Thanks for posting.
> 
> What happens to these cars if and when they get bored of them? Do they sell them or just keep them.


thanks i knew GTR fans would love this thread..

i have a lot of pics but picked some randoms from the 2000 plus lol.

As for the JUKE Rs, they will just keep them, we are hoping for some more crazy projects in 2013 :chuckle:

will keep you posted on those if they evolve.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Amazing work by everyone there, well done. I love reading threads like this


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

I do a lot of work in Dubai and/transit through it regularly and have probably at some time or other worked for the clients who ordered these cars.........it's on another level.......bonkers!

J


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Woah amazing! great pictures and write-up as well.


----------



## WSMGTR (Nov 28, 2011)

Great write up and pictures!


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

What an awesome journey! 

The guys out there have unlimited funds do whatever the hell they want! 

Thanks for sharing this


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks for sharing!

Must have been quite surreal to have been involved in this project congrats!!!!


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

At least these pics of Me are better than the one the misses put of me on Facebook today!

Nice job Jurgen, if it was not for you We would not be where we are today


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Great thread well done


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Awesome read Jurgen :thumbsup:

I didn't realise they used the newer GTRs as a base. I thought they used My10 spec.


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

Now a video of these animals driving!

Great writeup!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

so proud to see one of our site sponsors involved in something so amazing!! Great thread dude, really really impressive


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

1000 bhp in a Juke, crazy but why not :smokin:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow mate, what a read and experience for you both for that matter. Congrats on he top work and on your new born 

Thanks for sharing fella.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Ryan.g said:


> At least these pics of Me are better than the one the misses put of me on Facebook today!
> 
> Nice job Jurgen, if it was not for you We would not be where we are today


thanks mate appreciate the comments and we will see you soon again ;-)..

got a couple of GTRs here for you and a supra to tune and my one too.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

saucyboy said:


> Wow mate, what a read and experience for you both for that matter. Congrats on he top work and on your new born
> 
> Thanks for sharing fella.


no worries me and ryan have some footage on videos that would go viral on you tube


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> so proud to see one of our site sponsors involved in something so amazing!! Great thread dude, really really impressive


thanks mook and keep up the good work behind the scenes on this forum..

Great Forum.


----------



## mags993tt (Feb 3, 2011)

great project and very enjoyable read. thanks!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

this months Japanese performance magazine have this write up for those interested to read about the Juke Rs.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice thread, well done for landing this project.

Anders


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Anders_R35 said:


> Nice thread, well done for landing this project.
> 
> Anders


thans mate, looking forward to see what you do with your car this year.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

bump for those that missed this thread.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

What an epic thing to be a part of....just a touch jealous:thumbsup:

Congratulations on the new addition too!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> bump for those that missed this thread.


Missed it Buddy. But loved my write up with the record in the Mag with a Pic of Francis's car Bah Humbug!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for bumping, as i did miss it.. And what a thread! I'm forever telling people about the Juke-R as many aren't aware of it and now I have this project to share


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Amazing Project...I want a go at doing one Lol
kk


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> no worries me and ryan have some footage on videos that would go viral on you tube


I think I've seen one of those on Ryans phone, seriously impressive. When are they going to be uploaded?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

barry P. said:


> I think I've seen one of those on Ryans phone, seriously impressive. When are they going to be uploaded?


we may end up in prison lol


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Btw boring question, but what is the ride like in comparison to the 35?


----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice on Jurgen loving every pics  keep up the good work mate :thumbsup:

Ryan


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

little vid SPE posted from our time in dubai


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Great work mate :bowdown1: 

Soz mate i beat you to the vid and posted it earlier. Didn't realise it was you guys. Very impressive stuff.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

These guys must have some serious wasta to get those cars thru tasjeel lol!


----------

